# Fatboy's for Field? Good or Bad?



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm trying to get one set up for 3D & Field. Got the bow, now working on arrows. I'm leaning toward Fatboy 400's with 100 grain points. What do you folks think? Thanks!


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I'd rather have a regular diameter arrow. If I were setting a bow up for double duty, I would go with a Gold Tip Ultralight Pro or Lightspeed 3D's.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

May find quite a bit of drift at the longer distances in field, if you get into windy conditions. Better off with an ACC type arrow. Still get good speed, but heavy enough and small enough diameter for not so much wind drift.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Not that I know anything about field.....stick with a skinny arrow as wind will make a difference in arrow placement in that 50+ yarder ;o)*
.


----------



## JC4NOLES (Nov 7, 2010)

I shoot a CARBON EXPRESS MAXIMA 350 with a 100 gr point for my " DOUBLE DUTY " 3-D and Field shoots. I love the outstanding groups I get with them .


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

But if you shoot both a lot. Then I would get smaller arrows for field. ACCs or Victory Nanos would be a descent choice to keep price down


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I would also tend toward something smaller diameter because things can get crowded on a single spot field target. With 4 people shooting a round, you could have up to 16 arrows in the spot. If you are last person shooting, there might not be much available real estate to put an arrow into. Sometimes bigger is not always better.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I started field with Fatboys, My score wasn't good and one reason was because I got a lot of bounce outs with the larger diameter arrow. With a smaller diameter arrow my score went up because when they hit other arrows they still stay in the scoring ring.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

I found that Fat Boys droped quick after 40 yrds and could not get 80yrds on my sight.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Fatboy will shoot an group fine at all distances, but wind will affect flight at longer distances.
There fine for 3D where distances are closer than field and less arrows are shot.
But the line cutting advantage your looking to gain on field, you lose with glance outs, mostly at closer distances.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Light Speed 3D's are the answer if you shoot both disciplines.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I shot my first several rounds of Field with Fatboys. They do well. They will group at all distances. The problem is getting 4 of them in the X at 15 yds. Or on the 15/14, or on the 19/17, or on the 20. Nothing worst than blowing up your own shaft and getting a 19 3X to boot. I would recommend the ACCs. About the same price as Fatboys and will do well in both arenas.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'm a fat boy and I have no trouble shooting field. As for arrows I agree with the lightspeeds, ACC's or even VAP'S


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

if you shoot the big arrows, shoot first. you'll get the same amount of screaming heads as you would if you shot black nocks and black fletching in 3D


oh, and take a lot of them. coincidental damage adds up rather quickly.


----------

